# Gov't ShutDown, roads closed to cars?



## CodePoet (Aug 1, 2013)

Does anyone know of any roads closed to cars due to the shutdown? Any idea if the roads in Yosemite are shut or anywhere else? I hear one just on the north side of the Golden Gate is. I am looking for some nice peaceful places to ride that otherwise might be ugly.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 2, 2006)

At the beginning of the shutdown I remember reading the highways through Yosemite would remain open (120, 140, ...), however cars were being told they had to proceed straight through and not stop.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

anotherbrian said:


> At the beginning of the shutdown I remember reading the highways through Yosemite would remain open (120, 140, ...), however cars were being told they had to proceed straight through and not stop.


correct.. I've seen pictures with orange cones where ppl could usually stop on the road. Very lame.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Marin Headlands are closed but city folk are hopping the barrier to continue their morning intervals. That's the only one I've seen.


----------



## CodePoet (Aug 1, 2013)

I was pondering a ride up and over 120 this week, weather looks good. Over one day, stay on the other side and back the next but it looks like work isn't going to let me go. Traffic seems to be way down so I would probably be pretty safe. A bit cool in the morning though


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Not a road normally open to cars, but was down on the Bay Trail in the south bay and found the stretch of gravel levee road west and north of the NASA section of trail is closed by a gate, sign explaining due to the suit down affecting the US Fish and Wildlife Service. Interesting thing is you get to that gate by riding across the section of trail on NASA land and that is open. That closed section of trail must be affecting quite a number of bike commuters who now have to take to busy roads in the area.

Rode down to the south around Alviso and noticed a new gate on the road out to the trail around pond 6. That is also FWS managed, only open for hunting season. No signs or anything on the gate, it is just across the pavement. Hopped the curb and rode around the gate and no signs or anything. Earlier I had seen a pickup out on that pond 6 road, probably one of the FWS rangers since I assume there is no hunter access. I put in for my refuge access permit at the end of Sept. but have yet to hear back due to the shutdown. Funny thing is that road never had a gate before and now to "shut it down", they had to pay money to buy the fencing and install the gate so they could lock it.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Fogdweller said:


> Marin Headlands are closed but city folk are hopping the barrier to continue their morning intervals. That's the only one I've seen.


I'll add a new one. A friend of mine was passed on the GGB last week by two guys in the drops (southbound, pre-dawn). He knew the gate to Ft Point was closed and tried to yell to them but they were gone. As he came down the hill, he saw a bike on one side of the gate with a rider on the other side holding his shoulder and his friend on the cell phone. He must have hit it full force since he wouldn't have seen the gate in the dark until he was right on it with the bike leaned over. That must have hurt.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

They've opened the roads to bikes and hikes.

They've set up gates for the cars but clearly marked the bike lanes and placed cones to remind people to look out for the gates.

Conzelman is closed at the bottom of the hill (Alexander) and McCullough is closed at the bottom (Bunker Road).

Hate what's happening with the shut-down but love riding on these super quite roads.


----------

